# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ελεγχος τασης μπαταριων σε φωτοβολταικο συστημα

## M.ALEX

επειδη τα παντα στις ανανεωσιμες πηγες ενεργειας ειναι ειδιαιτερα ακριβα (φςτοβολταικα,μπαταριες,ανεμογεννητριες...),ειναι ιδιαιτερα συμαντικο να εχεις σωστη διαχειριση της παραγωμενης ενεργειας.ετσι λοιπον σκεφτηκα να φτιαξω ενα κυκλωμα,που να παρακολουθει την φορτιση των μπαταριων και οταν αυτες ειναι φορτομενες αντι να κοβει, να εκτρεπει το περισσιο ρευμα των φωτοβολταικων - ανεμογεννητριας σε δευτερευουσες δουλειες οπως : σε μια αντλεια  για να ανεβαζουμε νερο,να ζεστενη το νερο του θερμοσυφωνα,να θερμενει συμληρωματικα τα σωματα του καλοριφερ.....
  η αρχικη σχεψη που κανω ειναι η εξης:
ενα κυκλωμα που να μετραει την ταση της μπαταριας και οταν αυτη βρισκετε πχ 13.9v να ανοιγη καποια ρελε για καποιες δευτερευουσες δουλειες. οταν η ταση πεση κατω απο μια ορισμενη τιμη να κοβει την λειτουργεια τους
    παιδια οποιος μπορει να βοηθηση θα το εκτιμησω

----------


## -nikos-

προσοχη οταν κανεις επιθεωρηση-συντιρηση στις μπαταριες εχω 
δει κατσαβιδι να εξατμιζται πευτοντας πανω στις συνδεσεις.
η κατασκευη ειναι αυτη=
διακοπτης χαμηλη&#962.jpg-για διακοπη της τροφωδοσιας θα αντικαταστισης 
το λεντ με ενα ρελε,η θα το συνδεσεις εν σειρα με το λεντ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου Αλέξανδρε .. Συμφωνώ και είναι σημαντικό αυτό που λες ... πολλοί εδώ μέσα που θα διαβάσουν τα λεγόμενα σου . ίσως να πουν " Ε σιγά ρε " και "Δεν θα κερδίσεις και πολλά" κτλ. Αυτό που λες είναι άκρως ενδιαφέρον θέμα που λίγοι θα δώσουν την δέουσα σημασία του. 

Καθώς είναι απορροφημένοι μόνο στο "Απόλυτο" ...πως όσο ποιο μεγάλες μπαταρίες "κυνηγήσουν" τόσο περισσότερη ενέργεια  νομίζουν στο "Απόλυτο" θα εξασφαλίσουν. Τεράστιο λάθος !!

ΕΞΗΓΩ παρακάτω τους λόγους γιατί είναι ΑΚΡΩΣ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ

1) Αυτό εγώ προσωπικά το παρατήρησα κατά καιρούς ( Έχω φωτοβολταικά κτλ ) αλλά σε ερασιτεχνική κλίμακα με 400 ΑΗ μπαταρίες . Είχα την "τύχη" να έχω έναν ρυθμιστή φόρτισης με (Οθόνη) . Όπου αυτή η οθόνη του ρυθμιστή , μου έδειχνε εκτός τα Βόλτ κτλ . 
Μου έδειχνε και τα Αμπέρ φόρτισης δηλαδή ....
Α) Τα αμπέρ που αποδίδουν τα πάνελ π.χ αυτήν την "στιγμή" με την υπάρχουσα και "τρέχουσα " ηλιοφάνεια . (τα αμπέρ από το πάνελ και μέχρι τον ρυθμιστή).
Β) Τα αμπέρ προς φόρτιση από τον (ρυθμιστή και προς την μπαταρία) 

Παρατήρησα το εξής γεγονός 
"Υποθέτουμε" ότι έχουμε από πριν άδειες τις μπαταρίες μας από την προηγούμενη νύχτα π.χ. 

Α) Την επόμενη μέρα (αρχή ηλιοφάνειας ) αν κοιτάξεις τα αμπέρ που παράγουν τα πάνελ (προς τον ρυθμιστή) το πρωί . Παράγουν π.χ 3 Αμπέρ ... Ταυτόχρονα (γυρίζω να ελέγξω τα αμπέρ φόρτισης από (ρυθμιστή και προς την μπαταρία ) βλέπω ότι είναι και πάλι 3 αμπέρ ή (φόρτιση προς την μπαταρία) ... γιατί λόγου του ότι η μπαταρία μας ήταν από πριν "άδεια "  .... ζητούσε ότι ρεύμα μπορούσε να πάρει κατά δύναμην.

Β) Προς το μεσημέρι και λόγω και περισσότερης ηλιοφάνειας , Βλέπω τα αμπέρ που παράγουν τα πάνελ (προς τον ρυθμιστή) .. π.χ 7 αμπέρ .
πάω την ίδια στιγμή να δω , τί γίνεται με τα αμπέρ φόρτισης (από τον ρυθμιστή προς την μπαταρία ) .... και βλέπω 0,03 Αμπέρ. (είχαν δηλαδή φορτίσει ήδη οι μπαταρίες μου ) 

Άρα είναι άξιο να αναρωτηθούμε ... για τις υπόλοιπες ώρες που (ακόμη παράγει το πάνελ και θέλει να το "δώσει " ) ... αλλά δεν μπορεί γιατί έως εκεί ήταν και το όριο της μπαταρίας μας σε χωρητικότητα . Τι πρέπει να κάνουμε για να "σώσουμε " ... εναλλακτικά αυτό το επιπλέον ρεύμα. 

Εγώ προσωπικά Αλέξανδρε δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός και δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο . Αν και θα μπορούσα με ποιο απλά μέσα να το πετύχω αν ήθελα (κατά μεγάλην ανάγκη να το κυνηγήσω) για την εκτροπή του ρεύματος . Πάντως αν υπάρχει σύστημα τέτοιο δεν θα έχει να κάνει με έλεγχο με την τάση ... αυτό είναι λάθος ... γιατί η τάση αυτή που υποτίθεται μετράς ανά πάσα στιγμή (την ημέρα π.χ) είναι "πλασματική" γιατί είναι επηρεασμένη και από την τάση που παράγουν τα πάνελ εκείνη την στιγμή ... και δεν αντιστοιχεί στην "πραγματική " τάση της μπαταρίας.

Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα αυτό το θέμα . ας περιμένουμε μήπως γνωρίζει και κάποιος άλλος κάτι καλύτερο 
Θα προτιμούσα ένα σύστημα ελέγχου των αμπέρ (προς φόρτισης προς την μπαταρία) για να είναι και ποιο σωστό και στο πότε θα πρέπει να γίνει "εκτροπή " και πόσο να διαρκεί.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> προσοχη οταν κανεις επιθεωρηση-συντιρηση στις μπαταριες εχω 
> δει κατσαβιδι να εξατμιζται πευτοντας πανω στις συνδεσεις.
> η κατασκευη ειναι αυτη=
> διακοπτης χαμηλη&#962.jpg-για διακοπη της τροφωδοσιας θα αντικαταστισης 
> το λεντ με ενα ρελε,η θα το συνδεσεις εν σειρα με το λεντ.



 Γεια σου Νίκο. Ο Αλέξανδρος μας μιλάει για (εκτροπή) . όχι για έλεγχο χαμηλής τάσης μπαταρίας ..... και πολύ πολύ πολύ πολύ ενδιαφέρων θεματάραααααα. Τόσο ενδιαφέρων που αυτή την στιγμή "γελάω" με τις απόψεις κάποιον ότι μιλάνε για 16% ή 17% η απόδοση κάποιου πάνελ . Αν αξιοποιηθεί η ιδέα του Αλέξανδρου είναι ότι πολυτιμότερο.

----------


## selectronic

Να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι που μου δεν πιάνω:

  Ο φορτιστής πως μετράει τα 7Α του πάνελ όταν δεν τραβάει 7Α κάτι? Φτιάχνει τεχνητό φορτίο? Το υπολογίζει μέσω τάσης? Δεν καταλαβαίνω…

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου Γιάννη 
http://www.smart-cover.gr/product_in...products_id=32 

δες τον συγκεκριμένο ρυθμιστή φόρτισης ΤΟ ΣΥΝΙΣΤΩ σε όσους είναι "ερασιτέχνες" (όπως εγώ)   και "απορούν" στο τι γίνεται στα "εσώτερα" του όλου φωτοβ.συστήματος τους . Για να κατανοήσουν εκ βαθέων τα μυστικά και τον "υπολογισμό" των πραγματικών τους αναγκών είτε σε πάνελ είτε σε μπαταρίες κτλ και όχι μόνο!! 
Σεβαστοί και οι ρυθμιστές φόρτισης PPPT (νέου τύπου ) . Αλλά επιμένω σε αυτό για ερασιτέχνες

----------


## M.ALEX

ο ρυθμιστης που εχω ειναι mppt και καταναλωνει μεσα του την πλεονασμτικη ενεργεια.αυτο εινα ηλιθιο αν σκεφτης οτι το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα στα αυτονομα ειναι οι μπαταριες,λογο κοστους και γιατι καθε λιγα χρονια πρεπει να τις αλλαζεις.μετα πληρωνουμε του κοσμου τα λεφτα για καλυτερα inverter,controller κλπ για να καρδιζουμε 2 και 3% και απο την αλλη πεταμε ενεργεια που την παραγουμε ετσι και αλλιως.αυτοι που ειναι απο πανω και μας πουλανε τεχνολογεια ειναι για κλαματα

----------


## genesis

Αλέξανδρε, εννοείται ότι είναι λάθος σε ένα σύστημα αυτόνομης ηλεκτροδότησης από φωτοβολταϊκά να "πετάς" ενέργεια *συστηματικά*. Σε υτή τη περίπτωση "ηλίθιος" ή απλά άσχετος (εφόσον πρόκειται για κάποιον "επαγγελματία" του είδους) είναι αυτός που σχεδίασε το σύστημα αφού προφανώς δεν έλαβε υπόψη τις πραγματικές ανάγκες που έπρεπε να καλυφθούν.
Οι αυτοματισμοί που ενεργοποιούν κάποια φορτία όταν υπάρχει πλεόνασμα ενέργειας, υπάρχουν εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και ένας σωστός σχεδιαστής - εγκαταστάτης θα ενσωμάτωνε έναν τέτοιο αυτοματισμό σε ένα "καλοσχεδιασμένο" και σωστά διαστασιολογημένο σύστημα.
Ο απλός συγκριτής τάσης που σου προτείνει ο Νίκος παραπάνω, με προσθήκη αρκετών υλικών ακόμη και με κάποιες τροποποιήσεις θα μπορούσε να κάνει μια τέτοια δουλειά.
Αν όμως δεν έχεις τις γνώσεις για να εξελίξεις ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα, υπάρχουν προηγμένοι ρυθμιστές φόρτισης όπως αυτός, ο οποίος διαθέτει μία έξοδο οδήγησης ρελέ την οποία μπορείς να προγραμματίσεις να ενεργοποιείται όποτε θέλεις.

Εσύ ποιόν ΜΡΡΤ έχεις? Η ενέργεια των Φ/Β ΔΕΝ καταναλώνεται μέσα στον ρυθμιστή όπως νομίζεις. Απλά ο ρυθμιστής αυξάνει την αντίσταση εισόδου του "αναγκάζοντας" τα Φ/Β να μειώσουν την ισχύ τους.

----------


## M.ALEX

εχω τον morningstar 45 mppt.για να μεγαλωνει την εσωτερικη του αντισταση και να φορτιζει μονο με 1,2,3 Α μετα την πληρη φορτιση, ενω απο τα panel περνει 35 Α ,καπου καταναλωνεται αυτη η ενεργεια και καταναλωνεται στισ τεραστιεσ ψικτρες του controller πιστευω.
οσο για τις αναγκες μου ειμαι καλημενως.ουτε ειναι σωστο να βαλω ενα συστημα 3 φορες μεγαλυτερο για μπορω να κανω αυτες τισ εξτρα δουλειες,ουτε θελω για αυτες τις δουλειες να φθειρω σε ασκοπες φορτο-εκφορτοσεις τισ μπαταριες.το συστημα ειτε λογο πολυ αερα ειτε μεγαλης ηλιοφανειας απο της 9 το πρωι ειναι σε κατασταση συντηρησης.αυτη η ενεργεια δεν θα ηθελα να χανεται.παιδια ψαχνω καπιο σοβαρο κυκλωμα

----------


## genesis

Αν όντως έχεις αυτές τις μετρήσεις, τότε πράγματι κάπου πηγαίνει αυτή η ενέργει και η ψύκτρα του ρυθμιστή είναι ο πρώτο "ύποπτος".
Πάντως ο tristar απ' όσο ξέρω δεν έχει δυνατότητα "βοηθητικής προγραμματιζόμενης επαφής" όπως ο flexmax.

Από την άλλη, αν οι μπαταρίες μπαίνουν σε float από τις 9 το πρωί....μάλλον είναι ήδη υπερδιαστασιολογημένο το σύστημά σου.
Φυσικά και πρέπει να αξιοποιήσεις την ενέργεια που πηγαίνει χαμενη.

Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο, κάνε μια σύντομη περιγραφή του συστήματός σου και των αναγκών που καλύπτεις για να έχουμε πιο καλή "εικόνα" της κατάστασης και να "πέσει" καμιά ιδέα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι που μου δεν πιάνω:
> 
> Ο φορτιστής πως μετράει τα 7Α του πάνελ όταν δεν τραβάει 7Α κάτι? Φτιάχνει τεχνητό φορτίο? Το υπολογίζει μέσω τάσης? Δεν καταλαβαίνω…



Βρε παιδιά, ο Γιάννης έθεσε ένα ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΟ ερώτημα. ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ Ο ΦΟΡΤΙΣΤΗΣ 7Α ΣΤΑ ΠΑΝΕΛ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΑΒΑΝΕ 0.3Α ???
Δεν γίνεται με τίποτα αυτό. Τα AMPERE είναι κατανάλωση φορτίου. Οχι παραγόμενη ενέργεια. Αν ο φορτιστής δείχνει 7Α στα πάνελ και 0.3Α στις μπαταρίες, ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΠΛΑΣΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ή ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ....
Για δώστε περισσότερα στοιχεία παρακαλώ...

Υ.Γ. Εδώ είναι το manual του φορτιστή. http://www.smart-cover.gr/manuals/PR.pdf
Σε ποιά ένδειξη βλέπεις τα 7Α και σε ποιοα τα 0.3Α ??

----------


## καπιστρι

Γεια σου Αλεξανδρε
Ασχολουμαι γεματα 5 χρονια με τα φωτοβολταικα (συναρμολογηση κυψελων,τζαμια, σιλικονες,αλουμινια,βασεις στηριξης,ρυθμιστες φορτισης,μπαταριες ινβερτερς και οτι αυτοματισμους φανταζεσαι.
Στο διαστημα αυτο εχω κατασκευασει γυρω στους εικοσι ρυθμιστες ειτε αντιγραφοντας ετοιμες συσκευες,ειτε απο περιοδικα και απο το διαδικτυο.
αλλα με ρελε αλλα με μοσφετ αλλα με θυριστορ.
ολα παρουσιασαν καποια στιγμη προβληματα με τελευταιο πριν απο 1,5 χρονο περιπου, μια ανατιναγμενη μπαταρια 235ΑΗ που ευτυχως ηταν στο εξοχικο και σε εξωτερικο χωρο χωρις παραπερα τρεχαματα.
Ετσι αποφασισα να στρωσω κατω τον κ...... μου, και να σχεδιασω εναν δικο μου.
Δουλευει τωρα εναν χρονο ισως λιγοτερο,αλλα απο την αρχη φανηκε η αξιοπιστη λειτουργεια του 
Ειμαι τοσο ευχαριστημενος που εσβυσα ολα τα προυγουμενα σχεδια πλακετες κλπ απο τον υπολογιστη.
Επειδη εχει προβλεψη και για εκτροπη του ρευματος μετα το τελος της φορτισης, δινω το σχεδιο για να το δεις.
Επαναλαμβανω    Εχει κατασκευαστει και , βρησκεται αυτη τη στιγμη σε πληρη λειτουργια και ελπιζω να κρατησει για παντα.
Ελεγχει (με 5 αντι 3 ρελε που φαινοντε στο σχεδιο)πανελ συνολικης ισχυος 2 κιλοβατ σε μπαταριες 1500ΑΗ.
Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα. Ευχαριστως να απαντησω σε καθε διευκρινηση .SOLAR.JPG

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Βρε παιδιά, ο Γιάννης έθεσε ένα ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΟ ερώτημα. ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ Ο ΦΟΡΤΙΣΤΗΣ 7Α ΣΤΑ ΠΑΝΕΛ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΑΒΑΝΕ 0.3Α ???
> Δεν γίνεται με τίποτα αυτό. Τα AMPERE είναι κατανάλωση φορτίου. Οχι παραγόμενη ενέργεια. Αν ο φορτιστής δείχνει 7Α στα πάνελ και 0.3Α στις μπαταρίες, ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΠΛΑΣΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ή ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ....
> Για δώστε περισσότερα στοιχεία παρακαλώ...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εδώ είναι το manual του φορτιστή. http://www.smart-cover.gr/manuals/PR.pdf
> Σε ποιά ένδειξη βλέπεις τα 7Α και σε ποιοα τα 0.3Α ??



 Το manual δεν δείχνει την συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία .... αυτό γίνεται μετά από κάποια (κλίκ) κουμπιά στην οθόνη και εκεί βλέπεις το σημείο φόρτισης σε αμπέρ (προς την μπαταρία ) . Όταν βρω χρόνο θα παρουσιάσω βίντεο "ζωντανό" για να δεις ότι γίνεται!
και μια που εμφάνισες το Link με το Manual (σου μετέφρασα τις παρακάτω παραγράφους από το Manual.
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG
4.2.3.Ενότητατρέχοντα
Εμφανίζειτην πραγματικήπαραγόμενη ηλιακήμονάδατης
ρεύμα εξόδου

4.2.4.ρεύμα φόρτισης
Εμφανίζει τορεύμα φόρτισηςπου εκβάλλουν
μπαταρίααπό το ηλιακό στοιχείο

----------


## SV1JRT

> Γεια σου Αλεξανδρε
> Ασχολουμαι γεματα 5 χρονια με τα φωτοβολταικα (συναρμολογηση κυψελων,τζαμια, σιλικονες,αλουμινια,βασεις στηριξης,ρυθμιστες φορτισης,μπαταριες ινβερτερς και οτι αυτοματισμους φανταζεσαι.
> Στο διαστημα αυτο εχω κατασκευασει γυρω στους εικοσι ρυθμιστες ειτε αντιγραφοντας ετοιμες συσκευες,ειτε απο περιοδικα και απο το διαδικτυο.
> αλλα με ρελε αλλα με μοσφετ αλλα με θυριστορ.
> ολα παρουσιασαν καποια στιγμη προβληματα με τελευταιο πριν απο 1,5 χρονο περιπου, μια ανατιναγμενη μπαταρια 235ΑΗ που ευτυχως ηταν στο εξοχικο και σε εξωτερικο χωρο χωρις παραπερα τρεχαματα.
> Ετσι αποφασισα να στρωσω κατω τον κ...... μου, και να σχεδιασω εναν δικο μου.
> Δουλευει τωρα εναν χρονο ισως λιγοτερο,αλλα απο την αρχη φανηκε η αξιοπιστη λειτουργεια του



Γιάννη, αν και βρίσκω ενδιαφέρων το κυκλωμα που χρησημοποιείς, έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις.
Στο σχεδιο σου στέλνεις κατευθείαν οποιαδήποτε τάση βγάζουν οι κυψέλες στις μπαταρίες μέχρι να φορτιστούν.
Μετά την φόρτιση, εκτρέπεις την οποιαδήποτε τάση αε άλλες συσκευές. Τι γίνετε αν η τάση απο τις κυψέλες είναι πολύ υψηλή ή πολύ χαμηλή ??
Δεν θα ήταν πιο παραγωγικό αν έκανες μια σταθεροποίηση με switching σταθεροποιητή σε 13.8 ή 27.6 Volt (με μικρό συντελεστή απώλειας στο switching) και να έχεις τις μπαταρίες παράληλα με την κατανάλωση σου πάντα ?? Οπως λειτουργούν τα on-line UPS δηλαδή. Ετσι, οι μπαταρίες θα είναι πάντα σε πληρη φόρτιση και οταν ζητηθεί ισχύς, οι κυψέλες θα παρέχουν και αυτές ισχύ στην κατανάλωση υποβοηθώντας τις μπαταρίες.

----------


## καπιστρι

Σωτηρη καλησπερα
Πριν 2 χρονια ειχα την ιδια σκεψη με σενα.
Κατασκευασα λοιπον ενα παλμοτροφοδοτικο με το TL 494 με σταθεροποιηση στα 14,5 βολτ.
Περασα αρκετες ωρες στην ταρατσα του σπιτιου σε δοκιμες.
ποτε δεν καταφερα να παρω εστω και 100μιλιαμπερ παραπανω με τη χρηση του παλμοτροφοδοτικου απο το να συνδεω κατευθειαν τα πανελ με την μπαταρια.
Εγκατελειψα την προσπαθεια. Το τροφοδοτικο υπαρχει ακομη καπου συναρμολογημενο.
Η ταση στην εξοδο των πανελ κυμαινεται απο 17 βολτ περιπου σε βαρεια συνεφια μεχρι 21.6 βολτ σε πληρη ηλιοφανεια.
Ακομα και με βαρεια συνεφια εχω μετρησει 16 με 25 Α να πηγαινουν στην μπαταρια.Εξαλου αυτος ειναι ο λογος που χρησιμοποιουμε 36 κυψελες ωστε να εξασφαλισουμε οτι και σε συνθηκες χαμηλης ηλιοφανειας ,η ταση θα ειναι πανω απο τα 15 βολτ πραγμα που εξασφαλιζει τη ροη εστω καποιου μικρου ρευματος φορτισης.
Σε πληρη ηλιοφανεια περνουν γυρω στα 120Α.Ετσι και αλλιως ομως το πανελ συμπεριφαιρεται σαν γεννητρια σταθερου ρευματος που η ποσοτητα του εξαρταται απο την ηλιοφανεια αρα και να θελεις -και ποιος δεν θελει αλλωστε- ΔΕΝ μπορεις να τραβηξεις παραπανω ενταση.
Οι μπαταριες ειναι παντα σε πληρη φορτιση 
Αν παρατηρησες υπαρχει ενα τριμερ με το οποιο ρυθμιζεται το χαμηλο κατωφλι σκανδαλισμου δηλαδη σε ποια ταση θα επανασυνδεσει τα πανελ με τις μπαταριες
Εγω το εχω βαλει στα 13,5 βολτ και ετσι η ταση στις μπαταριες δεν πεφτει ποτε -οσο εχει ηλιο φυσικα- κατω απο τα 13,5 βολτ.
Το ειχα στα 13,8 βολτ, αλλα με 120Α ρευμα φορτισης τα ρελε αλλαζαν κατασταση καθε 2-3 δεπτερολεπτα.

----------


## M.ALEX

Γιαννη αξιολογο οτι εχεισ φτιαξει απλα επειση ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με τους ρυθμιστες φορτισης και ειδικα με morningstar 45MPPT και με τον xantrex δεν βρισκω λογω να κατασκευασω ρυθμιστη. Αυτο που ψαχνω να βρω ειναι ενα κυκλωμα που για οσο οι μπαταριες ειναι πληρως φορτισμενες το ρευμα που περνω απο τα panel και την ανεμογενητρια να μην κοβεται απλα να ανοιγει καποιες συσκευες  και να τις κλεινει οταν οι μπαταριες δεν καθονται στην πληρης φορτιση.

----------


## taxideytis

http://www.survivalunlimited.com/win...rloadctrlr.htm


κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## M.ALEX

Μιχαλη οι ρυθμιστες φορτισης MPPT ειναι διαφορετικη απο τους υπολοιπους πχ μπορει να περνω 20 Α απο τα πανελ και οι μπαταριες μου φορτωνονται με 80 Α.

----------


## taxideytis

http://ecorenovator.org/forum/solar-...oller-kit.html

ή κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## taxideytis

http://www.google.gr/search?q=dump+l...JYjBtAb63Oy1Aw

εδώ έιναι όλα... :Rolleyes:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτηρη καλησπερα
> Πριν 2 χρονια ειχα την ιδια σκεψη με σενα.
> Κατασκευασα λοιπον ενα παλμοτροφοδοτικο με το TL 494 με σταθεροποιηση στα 14,5 βολτ.
> Περασα αρκετες ωρες στην ταρατσα του σπιτιου σε δοκιμες.
> ποτε δεν καταφερα να παρω εστω και 100μιλιαμπερ παραπανω με τη χρηση του παλμοτροφοδοτικου απο το να συνδεω κατευθειαν τα πανελ με την μπαταρια.
> Εγκατελειψα την προσπαθεια. Το τροφοδοτικο υπαρχει ακομη καπου συναρμολογημενο.
> Η ταση στην εξοδο των πανελ κυμαινεται απο 17 βολτ περιπου σε βαρεια συνεφια μεχρι 21.6 βολτ σε πληρη ηλιοφανεια.
> Ακομα και με βαρεια συνεφια εχω μετρησει 16 με 25 Α να πηγαινουν στην μπαταρια.Εξαλου αυτος ειναι ο λογος που χρησιμοποιουμε 36 κυψελες ωστε να εξασφαλισουμε οτι και σε συνθηκες χαμηλης ηλιοφανειας ,η ταση θα ειναι πανω απο τα 15 βολτ πραγμα που εξασφαλιζει τη ροη εστω καποιου μικρου ρευματος φορτισης.
> Σε πληρη ηλιοφανεια περνουν γυρω στα 120Α.Ετσι και αλλιως ομως το πανελ συμπεριφαιρεται σαν γεννητρια σταθερου ρευματος που η ποσοτητα του εξαρταται απο την ηλιοφανεια αρα και να θελεις -και ποιος δεν θελει αλλωστε- ΔΕΝ μπορεις να τραβηξεις παραπανω ενταση.
> ...



 Καλημέρα Γιάννη,
 Μπορώ να πώ ότι έτσι όπως το θέτεις το θέμα, έχεις ενα δίκιο, Ασε που δεν νομίζω να είναι ευκολο να κατασκευαστει χαμηλής απώλειας switching σταθεροποιητής στα 150Α για να αντέξει το μέγιστο φωρτίο. Αλλα και πάλι. Η ιδέα να στείλω 21.6V με 120Α στίς δωδεκάβολτες μπαταρίες δεν μου κάθετε καλά. Λέω για την περίπτωση της πλήρησ ηλιοφάνειας.

----------

GeorgeVita (14-11-11)

----------


## spyropap

Ο φορτιστής που έχω είναι μικρός, φθηνός, κινέζικος και κάνει αυτόματα ”εκτροπή” του φορτίου 
σε έξοδο του όταν η μπαταρία είναι γεμάτη. Αυτή η λειτουργία του shunt regulator είναι συνηθισμένη.

Ως αντιστάσεις shunt μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε μια ή δυο λάμπες 220V 100W σε σειρά.
Είχα βάλει μια λάμπα 100W ως αντίσταση shunt στην μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια μου που ποτέ δεν άναψε ούτε και ζεστάθηκε.
Για μεγαλύτερες ανεμογεννήτριες μπορείτε να συνδέσετε shunt ακόμα και στην αντίσταση του θερμοσίφωνου.

Και εάν ενδιαφέρεστε να κατασκευάσετε ένα κύκλωμα ρυθμιστή φόρτισης με εκτροπή φορτίου σε αντίσταση, να ένα ωραίο που βρήκα για 12V 7-10Α. 
Εύκολα μπορεί να αλλαχτεί το μοσφετ Q3 για μεγαλύτερα ρεύματα.

http://powersupplycircuit.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/solar-panel-shunt-regulator-circuit.gif
http://powersupplycircuit.net/shunt-regulator.html

----------


## καπιστρι

Σωτηρη. 
Εχω περασει ατελειωτες ωρες στο σχεδιασμο σκεπτομενος με πιο τροπο θα βελτιωσω την αποδοση τοων πανελ.
Γιαυτο κατασκευασα και το παλμοτροφοδοτικο.Βεβαια η αφορμη ηταν αλλη.
Επιτρεψε μου παρακαλω μια συντομη αναφορα.
Τα περισσοτερα απο τα πανελ μου ειναι ιδιοκατασκευη.Αλλα 100 και αλλα 60 βατ.
Καποια στιγμη ειχα συναρμολογησει 36 κυψελες για ενα πανελ,τις τοποθετησα προχειρα πανω σε ενα τζαμι και τις εβγαλα στον ηλιο για να τις ελεγξω,πριν να τις κολλησω και να στεγανοποιησω το πανελ με σιλικονη.
Την ωρα που μετρουσα καθε κυψελη χωριστα, ενα σχετικα μικρο φυσημα του αερα , σηκωσε, παρεσυρε τις κυψελες και τις εσπασε.
Οπως καταλαβενεις στεναχωρηθηκα και για τα χρηματα, και για την δουλεια μου που καταστραφηκε.
Νευριασμενος πηρα αμεσως τηλεφωνο και παρηγγειλα τοτε 3 πανελ ετοιμα σαντεκ των 180 βατ, χωρις να προσεξω οτι ειναι για 24βολτη φορτιση δηλαδη ταση ανοικτου κυκλωματος 45 βολτ και ρευμα 5Α.
Ναι ηταν μια κακη ημερα
Το συνδεσα οπως ηταν στη 12βολτη μπαταρια. Ρευμα? Εχει περασει καιρος και δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως. Γυρω στα 5,2Α Τζιφος.
Ξεκινησε αλλη μια κακη ημερα
Αποφασισα να το ανοιξω, να κοψω τη φαρδια ταινια διασυνδεσης, και να βγαλω 2 νεους ακροδεκτες και ναχω ετσι 2 πανελ 12αρια στη συσκευασια του 24ριου.
Μαυτο τον τροπο θα διπλασιαζα το ρευμα -ελπιζοντας στα 10Α- και θα μειωνα την ταση στο μισο-δηλαδη 22,5 βολτ-.
Μην θεωρεις αυτη την ταση υπερβολικη για να φορτισεις 12 βολτες μπατ επειδη χρειαζοντε το πολυ 14,4 βολτ.
Σου θυμιζω οτι προκειται για ταση ανοικτου κυκλωματος με το ρευμα εκεινη τη στιγμη στο 0 Α δηλ ισχυς =0 βατ
Οσο τραβας περισσοτερο ρευμα, τοσο η ταση πεφτει με το μεγιστο ρευμα να αντιστοιχει στην μικροτερη ταση-αδεια μπαταρια 11.5 βολτ-
Ακομη αν (που πρεπει παντα) χρεισιμοποιησεις ρυθμιστη, θελει και αυτος 1 με 2 βολτ παραπανω απο τα 14,4 για να λειτουργηση σωστα.
Παρενθεση τελος ,εμπειριας συνεχεια
Αποφασισα να το κανω ανοιγοντας μια μικρη τρυπο στο τζαμι, πανω ακριβως απο την καλοδιοταινια (ειπαμε ηταν η δευτερη κακη ημερα)
το τζαμι εγινε εκατομυρια κοματια σαν τα τζαμια ασφαλειας των αυτοκινητων.
Βλαστημισα την ωρα και τη στιγμη αλλα ειχε γινει.Ο θρυματισμος συνεχιστικε για μερες , ισως για βδομαδες σπαζοντας σε ολο και μικροτερα κομματια.
ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ κανενα δεν εφυγε απο την προσοψη του πανελ. παρεμειναν και παραμενουν ακομα και σημερα 2 χρονια μετα ,ακομα στη θεση τους.
Νερο δεν περνα μεσα. Ρευμα δινει κανονικα , οποτε τζαμπα η στεναχωρια.
Ναι αλλα εξακολουθω να περνω 5Α απο το πανελ .Εγω θελω 10Α (30 και απο τα 3) και εχω σπασει ηδη ενα τζαμι.
Τοτε ψαχνω για παλμοτροφοδοτικο απο 36 σε 15 βολτ .
Αυτα που βρηκα ειναι τυποποιημενα απο 24 σε 12 . Δεν μου κανουν .Επιπλεον ειναι ακριβα.
Ετσι κατελειξα σε ιδιοκατασκευη.
Η προσπαθεια ηταν επιτυχης.
Η ταση του πανελ γωνατισε απο τα 45 στα 36 βολτ,(η κορυφη της καμπυλης αποδοσης των πανελ),αλλα το ρευμα στις μπαταριες στα 8,5 με 9 Α.
Παλι τζιφος . Οχι δεν ειμαι τελειομανης. Μονο λιγο τρελος.
Εκανα αλλη μια προσπαθεια να τροποποιησω τα πανελ σε 12 βολτα. Αυτη τη φορα απο την πισω οψη.
Εξισα την πισω πλευρα κατω ακριβως απο το σημειο που ηθελα να κοψω την ταινια με ενα dremel οσπου φανηκε καθαρα.
Αλλαξα το εργαλειο μπροστα σε μικεοτροχο, εκοψα με μια μικρη τομη την ταινια, κολλησα δυο νεα κομματια καλωδια ενα σε καθε ακρη,εβαλα σιλικονη μπολικη,και το εβγαλα στον ηλιο.
Τζιφος Το ενα τμημα εδεινε κανονικα 22,5 βολτ αλλα με μικροτερο ρευμα βραχυκυκλωματος,(αν θυμαμαι καλα γυρω στα 3,5 Α) 
ενω το αλλο μισο μου εδινε αρνητικη ταση με πολυ μικρο ρευμα μιλιαμπερ.
Καλα σκευτικα αποσβολωμενος ,Ειμαι τελειως αχρηστος? Δεν ειμει ικανος να κανω μια σωστη συνδεση? Διαολε δεν ειναι παρα μερικες δυνδεσεις απλες.
και να θες δεν μπορεις να κανεις λαθος. Εγω πως διαολο τα καταφερα.
Τα παρατησα. Κατεβηκα απο την ταρατσα,εσφαξα ενα σαλαμι,ηπια 3-4 μπυρες και επεσα για υπνο.
Πεταχτηκα πανω
ΗΛΙΘΙΕ δεν σκευτικες τα διοδια μεσα στο κουτι συνδεσης.
Ετρεξα στην ταρατσα, αρπαξα ενα κατσαβιδι,εσπασα το καλυμα του κουτιου και εκοψα με εναν κοφτη  τις διοδους.
Συνδεσα οπως-οπως το πανελ στην μπαταρια, και αρπαξα την αμπεροτσιμπιδα.
Το μισο πανελ 5,5Α και τα δυο 11Α (ηταν ακομα μασσημερι)
Σταματησα εκει.Παρατησα καθε παραπερα προσπαθεια βελτιωσης και ηρεμησα.
Μεχρι τωρα, γιατι παλι ο διαβολος με βαζει σε σκεψεις να βαλω ολα τα suntech (τωρα ειναιν 7) επειδη δινουν ιδιο ρευμα σε σειρα και να παρω 300 βολτ στα 5,5Α
και μετα να χρησιμοποιησω παλμοτροφοδοτικο.
Ειπα -αστα εκει που τα βλεπεις .-αστα να πανε στην οργη - παρατατα ΑΛΛΑ τωρα εχω και σενα που με τσιγκλας.....
Αντε να δουμε που θα καταληξω

----------


## genesis

Γιάννη, ήξερες εκείνη την περίοδο ότι υπάρχουν ρυθμιστές MPPT που λύνουν αυτό ακριβώς το πρόβλημα?

Με σεβασμό στον χρόνο και στα χρήματα που έχεις διαθέσει, απλά ελπίζω όλα τα παραπάνω να έγιναν για λόγους εκμάθησης - πειραματισμού και απλής ευχαρίστησης που προσφέρει η ενασχόληση με κάτι που μας αρέσει και όχι από άγνοια.

Ο ρυθμιστής ΜΡΡΤ είναι κάτι παραπάνω από ένα DC - DC converter που λειτουργεί σε υψηλή συχνότητα. Είναι ένα DC - DC converter το οποίο με την βοήθεια μικροεπεξεργαστή, "μεταφέρει" συνεχώς το σημείο λειτουργίας του έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει η μέγιστη δυνατή μεταφορά ισχύος από το Φ/Β στην μπαταρία.
ΔΕΝ είναι τόσο απλό γιατί το Φ/Β πρέπει να "βλέπει" μια αντίσταση εισόδου που θα μεταβάλλεται συνεχώς  ακολουθώντας την αντίσταση εξόδου του....δεν είναι τυχαίο που οι ρυθμιστές φόρτισης ΜΡΡΤ είναι "κομματάκι" ακριβοί.....είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκοι από τους απλούς PWM.

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλημερα Γιάννη,
 ΠΟΛΥ ταλαιπωρεία βρε φίλε. Εχεις χώσει πολύ χρήμα και χρόνο απο ότι βλέπω.

----------


## καπιστρι

Οχι δεν γνωριζω τιποτα για ρυθμιστες ΜΡΡΤ και για να ειμαι ακριβης ουτε για αλλους ρυθμιστες γνωριζω πολλα πραγματα.
Καποτε μου χαρισε μια εταιρια ενα με καμμενο το display. δεν θυμαμαι μαρκα.Μονον οτι ηταν για 40Α, και ειχε αυτοματη επιλογη για 12 και 24
Αντικατεστησα τον παλιο (ιδιοκατασκευη με ρελε) με τον καινουργιο επειδη ειναι εργοστασιακος.
με την ιδιοκατασκευη ειχα 20 με 22Α στις μπαταριες Με τον εργοστασιακο δεν ειδα ποτε πανω απο 15Α
Αφησα ομως τελικα τον εργοστασιακο παρα την μικροτερη παροχη επειδη αυτη η εγκατασταση ειναι στο εξοχικο 
(εδω το λεμε μετοχι) και το ρευμα μου περισευει.

οσο για τους ΜΡΡΤ, δεν εχω γνωμη γιατι δεν τους γνωριζω. Αν ομως ειναι ακριβοι, τοτε προτιμω να κρατησω την ιδιοκατασκευη μου και να ξοδεψω τα χρηματα σε εξτρα πανελ. ξαναλεω δεν εχω δει. Αν δουλεψω καποτε καποιον , ισως αλλαξω γνωμη. Ολα ειναι θεμα κοστους-αποδοσης.
Ευχαριστω για την προσοχη σας

----------


## genesis

Γιάννη, το τι είναι "φθηνό" και τι "ακριβό" είναι μια μεγάλη συζήτηση και ο καθένας το βλέπει με τον δικό του τρόπο.
Σίγουρα πάντως ΔΕΝ είναι φθηνό να παίρνεις ολοκαίνουρια πάνελ και να τα "ανοίγεις" ακυρώνοντας την εγγύησή τους και πιθανόν μειώνοντας την διάρκεια ζωής τους.
Όπως επίσης ΔΕΝ είναι φθηνό να έχεις 7 x 180Wp = 1260Wp τα οποία δεν σου έχουν δώσει ποτε πάνω από 850 - 900W (λόγω της διαφοράς που υπάρχει ανάμεσα στην τάση μέγιστης ισχύος του Φ/Β και στην πράγματική τάση της μπαταρίας, την οποία έχεις επισημάνει και εσύ).

Αν κάνεις μία αναζήτηση στην ενότητα που είμαστε θα βρεις αρκετές πληροφορίες για ΜΡΡΤ ρυθμιστές και τον τρόπο λειτουργίας τους.
Με απλά λόγια, ο ρυθμιστής ΜΡΡΤ "γεφυρώνει" αυτήν την τέραστια διαφορά τάσης μεταξύ Φ/Β και μπαταρίας με αποτέλεσμα να δίνει στην μπαταρία πολύ μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα από αυτό που θα έδινε το Φ/Β απ' ευθείας συνδεδεμένο.
Ένας καλός ρυθμιστής ΜΡΡΤ θα "εκτοξεύσει" την απόδοση των φωτοβολταϊκών σου και μάλλον θα ψάχνεσαι για μεγαλύτερη μπαταρία μετά από λίγο.

----------


## καπιστρι

OK επιμενεις. Καλα κανεις .Ισως ναχεις δικιο .
Σου ειχα γραψει ενα ολοκληρο κατεβατο εξηγοντας πως ανεβασα την παραγωγη απο 47 48Α μαξιμουμ στα 77+ με τα ιδια πανελ απλα ανεβαζοντας τις μπαταριες στην ταρατσα (3 Χ 250 ΑΗ) και προσθεσα αλλες 4 Χ 200ΑΗ., Συνδεσα τα πανελ με με ξεχωριστο καλωδιο 10αρι (2 ζευγαρια καλωδια 10αρια απο καθε πανελ χωριστα προς τις μπαταριες, αλλα πριν προλαβω να στο στειλω, κοπηκε το ρευμα και ξεμεινα. Βαριεμαι να τα ξαναγραφω με λεπτομεριες.
Για την αποδοση τους , περνω 77Α (πραγματικα ειναι 85Α γιατι η αμπεροτσιμπιδα μου χανει περιπου 10%)απο τα 7 πανελ Χ 14 βολτ(ναι 14 στην φορτισμενη μπαταρια πριν κοψει ο αυτοματος) μας δινει περιπου 1080 βατ - 200 λιγοτερο απο την μεγιστη θεωρητικη.
Αυτο νομιζω οφειλεται την μεγαλη διατομη των καλωδιων, στα κοντα καλωδια (απο 1 μεχρι 4 μετρα, ) και στον παραλληλισμο 7 μεγαλων μπαταριων των οποιων η εσωτερικη αντισταση συνολικα ειναι τοσο μικρη που ειναι μη μετρησημη.Πρακτικα τα πανελ βλεπουν τις μπαταριες σαν βραχυκυκλωμα . 
τελος παντων πρεπει να φυγω.Χαρηκα που διαβασα το μηνυμα σου και ελπιζω να μας ξαναδωθει η ευκαιρια συντομα να ξαναανταλλαξωμε αποψεις. 
Υγεια και καλη καρδια.

----------


## genesis

Και εγώ χάρηκα που διάβασα το δικό σου μήνυμα.....και είναι τόσα πολλά που και εγώ βαριέμαι να γράφω  :Smile: .
Υγεία και καλή καρδιά επίσης!

----------


## tsatsaras

Μπορώ πάνω σε ρυθμιστή φόρτισης 30ampere mppt να συνδέσω 2 πάνελ από  8.2ampere και ένα πάνελ 11ampere? ή θα πρέπει όλα τα πάνελ να έχουν ίδια  ampere?

----------


## genesis

Αν θέλεις να τα συνδέσεις σε σειρά, ναι.
Αν θέλεις να τα συνδέσεις παράλληλα θα πρέπει να έχουν την ίδια τάση Vmp.

----------


## tsatsaras

> Αν θέλεις να τα συνδέσεις σε σειρά, ναι.
> Αν θέλεις να τα συνδέσεις παράλληλα θα πρέπει να έχουν την ίδια τάση Vmp.



Έχω 12V σύστημα και θα τα συνδέσω παράλληλα.
Έχω ήδη 2 πάνελ από 8,2A και το καθένα είναι συνδεμένο σε ρυθμιστή 10Α wmp. Θέλω να αγοράσω ένα πάνελ 11Α και ρυθμιστή mppt 30A για να τα συνδέσω και τα τρία σε αυτόν. Η τάση τους θα είναι ~17.6V (+-0,1V). Παίζει ρόλο τόσο μικρή διαφορά? 

Επειδή διάβασα ότι ο mppt ανιχνέυει κάθε φορά το μέγιστο σημείο ισχύος του φ/β γι'αυτό ρωτάω αν μπορώ να συνδέσω διαφορετικής έντασης φ/β μήπως δεν δουλεύει σωστά επειδή το κάθε πάνελ θα έχει διαφορετικό μέγιστο σημείο ισχύος.
Δεν ξέρω αν στέκουν αυτά που λέω,διορθώστε με.

----------


## genesis

> Η τάση τους θα είναι ~17.6V (+-0,1V). Παίζει ρόλο τόσο μικρή διαφορά?



Όχι, δεν παίζει ρόλο τόσο μικρή διαφορά.
Ο ρυθμιστής τα "βλέπει" σαν να είναι ένα Φ/Β. Δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------

